# Derelict, Construction, Vehicles, Gill Bay, Scotland 7/08



## stesh (Aug 7, 2008)

Noticed these large pieces of rusting metal while waiting for my Pentland Ferry to turn up.


----------



## BigLoada (Aug 7, 2008)

Brilliant find. Old trucks like this are fantastic. Big engines and rust is what its all about!


----------



## Foxylady (Aug 7, 2008)

Those are great. It just looks as if the blokes went off for a break then forgot where they left them!  Really nice find.


----------



## Mr Sam (Aug 7, 2008)

loving that first one and check out its little monitor


----------



## The Pirate (Aug 7, 2008)

Cool i like em...


----------



## mrchubb (Aug 7, 2008)

wouldnt take much to get that old cat dozer runing,


----------



## crumbler (Aug 9, 2008)

These are surprisingly in quite good condition by the look of the photos, reminds me of my old Tonka toys

Nice report


----------



## huggles (Aug 9, 2008)

I was going to suggest it must have been tempting to try and have a go in them. And then I saw the state of the steering wheel...


----------



## smiffy (Aug 9, 2008)

*?????*

'Think the first old dumper is an Aveling Barford ( British made.... went kaputt long ago though)......The dozer looks like maybe a Caterpillar D4...? She looks like she'd still do a bit of work but I'll bet she's hell to drive...manual steering (no power assist in them days !) and manual drive clutch too...mighty damn hard work on the clutch leg!!!..... also I'd bet the blade gear is shot to hell and back ..almost impossible to doze level with her cos the blade would slop up and down all the time....... Some old plant man will quite probably come on here now and scoff at me though claiming they could push a perfectly level tennis court with her........heheheh!!!
Great stuff anyways !!!


----------



## skittles (Aug 12, 2008)

Nice how about a section for derelict vehicles admin? Especially CVs!


----------



## winchy (Aug 12, 2008)

smiffy said:


> 'Think the first old dumper is an Aveling Barford ( British made.... went kaputt long ago though)......The dozer looks like maybe a Caterpillar D4...? She looks like she'd still do a bit of work but I'll bet she's hell to drive...manual steering (no power assist in them days !) and manual drive clutch too...mighty damn hard work on the clutch leg!!!..... also I'd bet the blade gear is shot to hell and back ..almost impossible to doze level with her cos the blade would slop up and down all the time....... Some old plant man will quite probably come on here now and scoff at me though claiming they could push a perfectly level tennis court with her........heheheh!!!
> Great stuff anyways !!!



The dumper is an Aveling Barford and it was made in Britan, to be more precise it was made in Grantham Lincolnshire. The company had not gone kaputt. There has been many redundancies there, and that is because the housing market is falling.

The dumper in the picture is not being manufactored anymore. put they are still being mantained and repared by Aveling Barford.

If anyone wants anymore information about Aveling Barfords, let me know and i will ask my step-dad who works there.


----------



## smiffy (Aug 15, 2008)

I stand happily corrected mate....I honestly thought AB had gone years ago.........wasn't Ruston Bycyrus also in Lincolnshire somewhere???? Have they survived????????


----------



## Twisted Nerve (Oct 8, 2008)

Excellent find! and i'm confident that these would be easy enought to get running again! Heavy machinery always wears better than cars


----------



## LiamCH (Oct 11, 2008)

What's that little monitor for? The 'elf 'n' safety crowd won't like that - distracting the driver.


----------



## smiffy (Oct 11, 2008)

LiamCH said:


> What's that little monitor for? The 'elf 'n' safety crowd won't like that - distracting the driver.



Thats a tele screen for the reversing camera mate.................


----------



## LiamCH (Oct 11, 2008)

Oh, perhaps they will like it then. It's so hard to tell with the 'elf 'n' safety crowd.


----------

